# [SOLVED] &quot;File refers to a location that is unavailable&quot; WHAT TO DO?!?!?!



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*[SOLVED] &quot;File refers to a location that is unavailable&quot; WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Hi! I have homework on my laptop for school and when I tried to go save into my homework file, the file is gone! Kapoosh! Gone!
I didn't know what to do so i went to "search" and this is what it said:
C:\Users\"my name"\Documents\Joe Document\Science HW refers to a location that is unavailable. Then all this other stuff about my network and disk. Please Help!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



lildragon555 said:


> Hi! I have homework on my laptop for school and when I tried to go save into my homework file, the file is gone! Kapoosh! Gone!
> I didn't know what to do so i went to "search" and this is what it said:
> C:\Users\"my name"\Documents\Joe Document\Science HW refers to a location that is unavailable. Then all this other stuff about my network and disk. Please Help!!!




Hi lildragon555 - 

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum!

What program are you using that saves this file (e.g., Word, Notepad, etc...)?

It sounds like you found the file during the search. What was listed under "Type" in the search box (shortcut, text file, etc...)?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

I save the files with Word 2003, but my homework is in a file so it's a file folder and word document because the file and homework dissapeared.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



Hi lildragon555 - 

I am looking for the information that you found in the search. 

See my screen shot of a search that I performed:










Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Well I said that its a Word Document and File folder, but ill try to make post a screenshot.

Oh yea some files are Word 2007 cause 2007 came with my laptop and I just installed 2003.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



Hi lildragon555 - 

Here is part of your screen shot:









I need for you to expand the columns for me - place the mouse on the line between "folders" and "authors", left-click and while holding the left mouse button, move the mouse to the right until the entire path is seen. Then take another screen shot an post it.

Also - what is the exact file name that you are trying to open - is it the first one listed in your screen shot - "Health Vocab Lesson 16"?

I would like a second screen shot as well - left-click 2x on the folder "Science HW" and expand those columns as well. Take screen shot and post. I would like to see whats in it.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Ok, well some of the things on the image are gone, but some aren't. If you tell me how to find one of the missing files I'll be able to find the others sooo.... here you go.

Also that warning message is when i doube-clicked "Science HW."


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Hey lildragon555

Ok now to check that the folder your saving into is pointing in the right direction

1. Start\Run
2. Type "*Regedit*" and hit enter
3. Navigate to
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders*
4. Double click Personal
5. Make sure its pointing to *C:\Users\Placehold\Documents*
***If its not pointind there then that will be where your files are

If it is already pointing in the correct direction then run a scan to repair the integers

1. Start\Command prompt
2. Type *sfc /scannow* and hit enter
3. Reboot and repost

:smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Thanks, but I did that and the location says "%USERPROFILE%\Documents" I don't know where the heck that is. Please help

Oh and just an opinion, should i download Windows Vista SP 1?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



lildragon555 said:


> Thanks, but I did that and the location says "%USERPROFILE%\Documents" I don't know where the heck that is. Please help
> 
> Oh and just an opinion, should i download Windows Vista SP 1?


That should be just located at

*start\Computer\C:\Users\Your user name\Documents*

have a look there as it might be hidden amongst other files. I would fix this first before downloading SP1 as it might make matters slightly worse.

regards




Craig


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



Hi lildragon555 - 

There is something that I want you to try - 

Re-start your computer and go into SAFEMODE (repeatedly tap the F8 key during boot-up).

Do not open any other programs - go right into Windows Explorer and file the folder and file in question. Double-click on it and please tell me of the results.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

"go right into Windows Explorer and file the folder and file in question"

I don't get what you mean by that.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



lildragon555 said:


> "go right into Windows Explorer and file the folder and file in question"
> 
> I don't get what you mean by that.




Hi lildragon555 - 

Apologies - it was a typo - it should have read "*find* the folder and file in question" - 

What I wanted you to try is to boot into SAFEMODE. Then click on START; click on Computer; find the folder named users - expand that - (double-click) on it; find the folder Joseph Oh - expand that; then find the folder Documents - expand it; then you should see the folder Science HW - the one you have been looking for. Double-click on it - what happens?

If you don't see the Science HW folder - something happened to it - where did it come from originally - did you copy it from a USB or DVD or did you create it?


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Check with your brother Steve. He is using that same folder.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



lildragon555 said:


> . . .
> 
> Oh yea some files are Word 2007 cause 2007 came with my laptop and I just installed 2003.




Hi lildragon555 - 

I had a hunch and tested it and *may* have found your problem here.

I have another laptop here that came with a trial version of Word 2007 (Office 2007). Last year, I purchased a full retail version of Office 2007. I don't have Word 2003, but I did find a similar package. 

What I found after re-installing Vista, the trial version Word 2007 (which is expired), then installing the Word 2003 type package is that Word 2003 can't locate any of the files saved in Word 2007 format even though they are in fact on my hard drive. You can read Word 2003 documents with Word 2007 - but not the other way around. It appears to me to be an issue with the file extensions themselves - Word 2007 documents are saved with the file extension "docx" - Word 2003 = "doc".

I suggest that you copy the files to a USB or DVD, find a computer with Word 2007 on it and try to read the files. If need be, boot-into SAFEMODE (tap the F8 repeatedly during boot-up) and try it there.

Regards. . .

JC


p.s. - I must admit - I would not have thought of this:


frank200 said:


> Check with your brother Steve. He is using that same folder.


!!!
.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

I tried going into SAFEMODE and I didn't find it and yes I copied it from a flash drive.

Also I tried going on Word 2007 to see my folder and the folder was not there.
AI YI YI YI YI! This problem is annoying.


----------



## lildragon555 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

I just found something right now about my files. I searched them again and it said they were in "Recent Items." I checked there and what do you know I found them. Only thing is, is that it says the shortcut of my files have been changed and I can't access them so the only thing I can do is delete them. *sigh* I'll just copy my folders and files from my flash drive again. Thanks for helping me out anyways. 


PS: If this happens to me again I'll scream at the top of my lungs and probably break my computer.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*



Hi lildragon555 - 

It appears to me that the shortcuts are referring to an area that is no longer on your c: drive. Strange things can happen when copying folders into the user profile area. I suggest that you open the documents with Word (from the USB) then save them directly to your c: drive.

Good Luck to you. . .

JC


----------



## Xanaar (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] "File refers to a location that is unavailable" WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

I googled the error message I got and found this and I have a very similar problem.

""C:\Documents and Settings\Ownage\My Documents\Azureus Downloads\blahblahblah refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the internet or your network, then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location.""

Azureus isn't the only program that's been giving me a hard time with saving files, Firefox has too, and almost everything I try to save, says it finishes saving, but just doesn't show up anywhere. Firefox only saves if I manually tell it where to save, which I can't exactly do with other programs... I just built this computer literally like, yesterday, and am running XP x64. Please help!

----Chris

EDIT: Oh yeah, and i tried all the above suggestions already =P
Unmark this as solved! It's definitely not!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] File refers to a location that is unavailable - WHAT TO DO?!?!?!*

Hi - 

The suggestions above pertain to a Vista System. If seeking help for XP x64, please start a thread in the XP Support Forum.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=10

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

